# Definite FFAs in movies and TV



## The Educator (Oct 30, 2009)

Denise in scrubs

Andrea in Casanova

...who else?


----------



## tankgirl (Oct 31, 2009)

Panacea in Asterix and Obelix take on Caesar.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 1, 2009)

The coffee-house poet from _An Extremely Goofy Movie_.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 1, 2009)

Qit el-Remel said:


> The coffee-house poet from _An Extremely Goofy Movie_.



Oh yes, a very fun movie and well worth checking out. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Goofy05.jpg


View attachment Goofy06.jpg


----------



## ffaboots (Nov 1, 2009)

The Bonnie Hunt character in _I Want Someone to Eat Cheese With_...you'd think the Leah Remini character on King of Queens would be a slam-dunk in this category, but the writers were always frustratingly unclear on that point...


----------



## The Educator (Nov 1, 2009)

ffaboots said:


> The Bonnie Hunt character in _I Want Someone to Eat Cheese With_...you'd think the Leah Remini character on King of Queens would be a slam-dunk in this category, but the writers were always frustratingly unclear on that point...



They were unclear in 'I Want Someone to Eat Cheese With' too. She always denies she's an FFA whenever confronted about it.


----------



## The Educator (Nov 1, 2009)

RVGleason said:


> Oh yes, a very fun movie and well worth checking out.
> 
> RV :eat1:



I wish I could figure out which characters are cats and which are dogs.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 1, 2009)

The Educator said:


> I wish I could figure out which characters are cats and which are dogs.



The ones with the floppy ears are dogs. The ones with the pointy ears are cats.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment png2.jpg


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 2, 2009)

The Educator said:


> I wish I could figure out which characters are cats and which are dogs.


PJ is a cat, obviously. The poet is hard to figure, as her ears aren't visible.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 2, 2009)

Qit el-Remel said:


> PJ is a cat, obviously. The poet is hard to figure, as her ears aren't visible.



My guess is that she's a cool cat. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## Deanna (Nov 3, 2009)

I thought PJ was a chipmunk. Dork, me.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 3, 2009)

Deanna said:


> I thought PJ was a chipmunk. Dork, me.



Chipmunks are much smaller. Trust me. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## The Educator (Nov 3, 2009)

Qit el-Remel said:


> PJ is a cat, obviously. The poet is hard to figure, as her ears aren't visible.



Now, don't get me wrong, I'm all for everyone choosing to be with whomever they want to be with, but shouldn't cats stick to cats and dogs to dogs? Just to keep the number of chromosomes right in their kids?


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 4, 2009)

The Educator said:


> Now, don't get me wrong, I'm all for everyone choosing to be with whomever they want to be with, but shouldn't cats stick to cats and dogs to dogs? Just to keep the number of chromosomes right in their kids?



I think another way to tell them apart are the noses. Note that the dogs, like Goofy and Max, have big noses while the cats like P.J. and Pete have smaller noses. And the Poet Chick has a nose similar to P.J.'s in size, so that might be a good indication that she's also a cat. And as I said earlier, a very cool cat. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2009)

The Educator said:


> Denise in scrubs
> 
> Andrea in Casanova
> 
> ...who else?



She is wunderful...


----------



## Fangs (Nov 9, 2009)

Best one by far is the scientist woman in the anime Paprika. Serious FFA.


----------



## clockworklove (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my God yes! I just saw Paprika for the first time a couple of days ago, and it was amazing. And not just for the wonderful FFA/BHM romance.


----------



## katorade (Nov 9, 2009)

Anna Paquin's character, Mac, in She's All That, when she meets Elden Henson's character, Jesse. They're at the prom and connect over loving the same song.

*Jesse Jackson*: I'm Jesse Jackson. I'm not a good dancer. 
*Mackenzie Siler*: I'm Mac. I go to school with 500 chicks.


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Nov 11, 2009)

clockworklove said:


> Oh my God yes! I just saw Paprika for the first time a couple of days ago, and it was amazing. And not just for the wonderful FFA/BHM romance.



Yeah, Paprika is an awesome, if rather strange film. I watched it a few years ago. I'll post some screen grabs later, but I'd forgotten about the fat guy that the scientist fancies! I don't normally go for j-pop either, but the soundtrack is amazing too! I was humming it for days after seeing it. It got so bad that I actually had to crack and buy several tracks from the soundtrack.

The only thing that's unfortunate for the FFA aspect of this story is that the attraction to the big guy is portrayed almost as a gesture, as in, she kinda likes fat guys but actually she likes him in spite of his fatness and doesn't find him attractive in a conventional sense.

At least, that's the impression I got after watching it. It was a fair while back though, and there are more than enough weird ideas in the film to get confused about anyway.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 11, 2009)

The Educator said:


> They were unclear in 'I Want Someone to Eat Cheese With' too. She always denies she's an FFA whenever confronted about it.



The fat guy is uncomfortable with someone who admits to finding him attractive, a not uncommon paradox of any relationship of an FA to a fat person.

The unclear person is Sarah Silverman, who comes on strong and feeds the fat guy protagonist an ice cream sundae and seems to get off on watching him eat, then seduces him. But she dumps him for a skinny guy --maybe the Silverman character is a closet FFA or she was just experimenting with fat guys?


----------



## FemFAtail (Nov 11, 2009)

The Educator said:


> They were unclear in 'I Want Someone to Eat Cheese With' too. She always denies she's an FFA whenever confronted about it.



Oh, I would never be able to deny I'm an FFA. I could never supress the smile that comes across my face when I think of my BHM!


----------



## The Educator (Nov 11, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> The fat guy is uncomfortable with someone who admits to finding him attractive, a not uncommon paradox of any relationship of an FA to a fat person.
> 
> The unclear person is Sarah Silverman, who comes on strong and feeds the fat guy protagonist an ice cream sundae and seems to get off on watching him eat, then seduces him. But she dumps him for a skinny guy --maybe the Silverman character is a closet FFA or she was just experimenting with fat guys?



Actually, he shows no signs of ever being uncomfortable. When he calls her a chubby chaser, she denies it. He even tries to use it to his advantage.


----------



## 99Haints (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqCMQUV-Txc


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 21, 2009)

Hal on Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## ffaboots (Dec 1, 2009)

I watched the two new episodes of Scrubs tonight and am crestfallen that they've tossed the whole Denise-is-an-FFA thing. Very disappointing.


----------



## The Educator (Dec 13, 2009)

99Haints said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqCMQUV-Txc



Wow!

The movie looks good too.


----------



## xxeell (Jan 11, 2010)

Cinderella sister, (Anastasia, the redheaded one in a pink dress). She falls in love with a young baker BHM. It's a pretty cute story.


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 11, 2010)

WAIT....theres MORE to the Cinderella story?! *googles Cinderella like a mad stalker*


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 11, 2010)

xxeell said:


> Cinderella sister, (Anastasia, the redheaded one in a pink dress). She falls in love with a young baker BHM. It's a pretty cute story.





BigIzzy said:


> WAIT....theres MORE to the Cinderella story?! *googles Cinderella like a mad stalker*



There were two direct to video sequels to 'Cinderella', 'Cinderella II' introduced the BHM baker beau of Anastasia, one of Cinderella's step-sisters who became Cinderella's friend. Their romance continues in 'Cinderella III'. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6dbjb6I8Ew&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ9gO-840XE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaWCto_P8mQ&feature=related

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Cindy2.JPG


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 11, 2010)

Actually, in 'Cinderella III' the romance between Anastasia and the BHM Baker is hinted at during the closing credits.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Cindy2A.JPG


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 12, 2010)

RVGleason said:


> There were two direct to video sequels to 'Cinderella', 'Cinderella II' introduced the BHM baker beau of Anastasia, one of Cinderella's step-sisters who became Cinderella's friend. Their romance continues in 'Cinderella III'.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6dbjb6I8Ew&feature=related
> 
> ...



Okay, I notoriously hate Disney straight-to-DVD sequels, but this was adorable. The baker reminds me of one of my ex-boyfriends. When they're at the fountain and he gives her that sideways smile, it's ridiculous how much the baker looks like him because he used to do that sideways smile too. Maybe I can dig up an old photo and post it on here.


----------



## RJI (Jan 12, 2010)

So all i've really taken from this thread is FFA's on TV/Movies are all in Cartoons.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 12, 2010)

RJI said:


> So all i've really taken from this thread is FFA's on TV/Movies are all in Cartoons.



LOL....I didn't notice that


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 12, 2010)

RJI said:


> So all i've really taken from this thread is FFA's on TV/Movies are all in Cartoons.



Here's a non-animated one...I posted this under the other BHM in TV/Movies thread, but Libby from "Lost!" I love Libby and Hurley, so adorable! :wubu:


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 13, 2010)

'Only The Lonely' with John Candy is a really funny, sweet movie well worth checking out. The obvious attraction of Ally Sheedy's character to Candy is a nice highlight.

And 'Paul Blart: Mall Cop' is another good one with Kevin James in one of his funniest role and another sweet, romantic story included too. 

View attachment Only-The-Lonely[1].jpg


View attachment mall-cop[1].jpg


----------



## RJI (Jan 13, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> Here's a non-animated one...I posted this under the other BHM in TV/Movies thread, but Libby from "Lost!" I love Libby and Hurley, so adorable! :wubu:



I don't remember her being into him more then friends. I remember him liking her though. I think she is back in the final season so maybe it will go deeper into the story.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 13, 2010)

RJI said:


> I don't remember her being into him more then friends. I remember him liking her though. I think she is back in the final season so maybe it will go deeper into the story.



Are we thinking of the same Libby? She flirts with him while doing laundry, and they kiss out on the cliff. Plus, I doubt she's back for the final season because she is shot and killed by Michael when she goes to pick up a picnic blanket from the hatch for her date with Hurley.


----------



## RJI (Jan 14, 2010)

I was just reading yesterday that Libby and Michael will be in the final season, remember its lost where dead is not really dead.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jan 14, 2010)

RJI said:


> I was just reading yesterday that Libby and Michael will be in the final season, remember its lost where dead is not really dead.



!!!!!!!!!!



You just made my night!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 14, 2010)

In the movie _Shall We Dance_ one of Richard Gere's classmates is portrayed by Omar Miller, one definite BHM. Throughout the movie he mentions his finance who is not seen until near the end of the film. The lucky lady is portrayed by the very tiny Mya. Tiny woman engaged to a BHM; I think that counts.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 4, 2010)

RJI said:


> I don't remember her being into him more then friends. I remember him liking her though. I think she is back in the final season so maybe it will go deeper into the story.








My favorite shot in all 6 seasons of that show.
I identify so readily with Hugo, and that whole episode had me in tears.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84xizzAMvP4


----------



## Zowie (Mar 4, 2010)

Fangs said:


> Best one by far is the scientist woman in the anime Paprika. Serious FFA.



YES. It made me happy to see that.
And I liked that movie. ^^


----------



## desertcheeseman (Mar 13, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> Okay, I notoriously hate Disney straight-to-DVD sequels, but this was adorable. The baker reminds me of one of my ex-boyfriends...



The Anastasia/baker love story was the best part of that movie for me. I think he looks a little like Sean Astin in places. I also admit that while the BHM baker is treated with respect, the fat *women* in the movie are portrayed with the same old stereotypes... like the one who chases after Jaq the mouse when he ((( Spoiler Alert! ))) turns into a human.


----------



## Melian (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, it's another cartoon and was probably already mentioned (don't feel like going back and looking, though....), but it needs to be refreshed: last night on Family Guy, Lois ranted for a few seconds about how she loves fucking fat guys.

My husband gave me such a glare as I sat there and squirmed. Hahaha.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 15, 2010)

My gf gets off on the fact that we bear more than a passing resemblance to Lois and Peter. I think I have a little bit more going on upstairs than poor Peter.

How many of you own the Lois and Peter action figures?


----------



## The Educator (Mar 15, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> My gf gets off on the fact that we bear more than a passing resemblance to Lois and Peter. I think I have a little bit more going on upstairs than poor Peter.
> 
> How many of you own the Lois and Peter action figures?



Do you have a picture of the two of you, so we can compare?


----------



## NYC_FFA (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay, who watched "Lost" tonight? I don't want to say anything about what happened for those who haven't seen yet, but it was a fantastic episode that was all about Hurley!!! :wubu:


----------



## NYC_FFA (Apr 14, 2010)

Check out Jorge Garcia (Hurley from "Lost") and his girlfriend. Anybody else think Jorge found himself a cutie FFA?

http://www.life.com/image/90987910


----------



## theronin23 (Apr 14, 2010)

NYC_FFA said:


> Okay, who watched "Lost" tonight? I don't want to say anything about what happened for those who haven't seen yet, but it was a fantastic episode that was all about Hurley!!! :wubu:



It was so so so so so so so amazing! I was pumping my fist and screaming YES!! multiple times in the episode lol.

Hurley is who I wanna be when I grow up.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 14, 2010)

The Educator said:


> Do you have a picture of the two of you, so we can compare?


 
See this thread:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71141


----------

